# 4 month kitten - attacking / biting - especially my girlfriend



## reds (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Our not so little any more kitten Jax, has settled in very well at home, he's been really good - sleeps with us on the bed most nights without an issue - and he is a very loving cat, always wanting stroking / belly rubs - he even plays fetch with paper balls !!!

However there seem to be 2 problems at the moment:

1. Biting - over the last 3 days he has really intensified his biting, and is attacking the both of us more and more - we have tried, yelling NO - water spray (which does repel him but 2 mins later he will do it again!) and even putting him in a "chill out" area away from us for a couple of minutes - but we cant seem to stop him, and it seems to be getting worse ! any more tips ?

2. Attacking - he has not done this to me, only to my girlfriend - he arches his back, pricks up his ears and gives her a look - we both see this before it is about to happen, and give him a firm no - but he still attacks

i have seen this a few times, and she has never provoked him to do anything, it tends to be when we are watching tv on the sofa together - he normally cuddles up inbetween the two of us

any ideas / tips would be much appreciated !


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It sounds a little like attention seeking, 1 of the first things i would suggest when he bites is to do nothing, i know it's hard, but simply hold your hand still and wait till he has stopped, then get up and walk away. For cats who do that, the best part is usually your reaction. Don't pick him up and move him, just go away yourself.
When he is about to 'attack' your girlfriend make sure she isn't giving him any direct eye contact etc which he could take as a threat, he could just be playing, but obviously it is abit too rough for your liking.
I think this kitty will benefit from being neutered as soon as he becomes the right age, control those naughty hormones!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sounds so like my ragdoll kitten .I went to pet behaviourist and then my own vet who is also a behaviour councilor and he diagnosed him as having interactive /predatory aggression.I had to go back to basics as like you i had tried all the "remedies" to stop him but had made the situation worse.Any negative response i.e.spray bottle, yelling,blowing in his face were all seen as me joining in.I had to start totally ignoring his behaviour,not easy when there are needle sharp teeth digging in,as soon as he released his grip I walked away.Watch for the signals ears flattening,back arching or stalking and distract him with a toy.dont make eye contact ,if you have, blink a couple of times as you turn away.Make playtime fun but dont use your hands or fingers as toys .Feliway diffuser,rescue remedy,and neutering have also played a huge part in his rehab.He is not perfect yet but we are getting there.It has to be done with kindness and understanding he is not neccessarily being aggressive he is testing his boundaries as he would do with his siblings,If Meeko can change I think anyone can.Send me a P.M. if you think I can help with more specific ways I helped Meeko.


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

Our Tim is the same and incidently is the same age.

I do find blowing [gently] in the face helps although he will do it again However at 4 months they are very very young so you have to go with the flow

This is just my way of thinking and its because I have been around dogs so long so I do tend to analyse. I could be completely wrong and if I am I am sure there is someone who will tell me so I suspect that kittens like Tim have a high prey drive, instinct is telling them to practise on whatever is moving about - just happens to be one of us.

Tim's latest tactic is to leap onto you back/shoulders from ground level. He also practises on one of our dogs - youngest who is also the largest. It is amazing how gentle he is with this tiny kitten who latches onto his jowls [Boxer] and bites and hangs onto the dogs jowls. I have been on the receiving end of the kitten bite and it does hurt:eek6:

Our older smaller Boxer is scared of the kitten and when he bites her, she cries - I think this encourages Tim as when she cries in his excitement it is like his "prey" crying out. Catch a mouse or bird and they will cry out so it urges him on to get the better over his prey.

Harvey's [younger dog] tactic when the biting and clawing get too much is to put his leg over Tim and gently hold him down. Eventually Tim gets fed up - lets go of Harvey and wiggles his way out from under the dogs leg, then he launches himself at Harvey's ears.

As you have no other animals what about some of the interactive toys you can get in the pet stores. I got one for Tim - round circular shape like two upended plates, there are balls on a track between them which the cat can flip round with a paw. On top there is another covered track with circular openings where the cat can reach in to bat the balls with his paw. In the middle is a toy mouse on a stick. Tim will spend quite a bit of time playing with this toy. The other thing which we have found very good is one of the laser mice. It is a red laser light [dont let near eyes] which works like a torch - cat sees the light on the floor and chases it, now that really gives exercise and even though Tim knows it is me doing it, he flys round the room after the light, shine it on the staircase and watch the cat run up and down stairs, takes up a lot of pent up energy and he absolutely loves it - prey drive again of course

You can get cat exercise stands/centre - I wouldnt have the room for one but I have made a makeshift play area for him. Old cardboard [open] boxes, old clothes basket and an old mat [large mat] drapped over it rolled up. He scoots in and out of the boxes - runs up the mat - jumps on top of the mat - get general idea, you would probably be much more inventive than I:thumbup:

Does yours not hunch itself up ready to pounce + then do a sideways jump? Think that is sooo funny.


----------



## reds (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks for the input

think we will have to try ignoring him then - sounds like he is definatley attention seeking - he has been doing it a bit before, but the last 3 days have been much worse

we are booked in with the vet for next month to give him a once over, and see if he is ready to be neutered, so will get that done asap !!!

he has loads of toys, the house looks like a cat playground - littered with balls of scrunched up paer (his favourite) he also has a tunnel and the plastic ball track you described, but he seems a bit borde of those now

we are hoping when he is done and can start going out this will calm him - we take him out on a leash so he cant escape - but then he will sit meowing at the door for AGES !!!


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

reds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our not so little any more kitten Jax, has settled in very well at home, he's been really good - sleeps with us on the bed most nights without an issue - and he is a very loving cat, always wanting stroking / belly rubs - he even plays fetch with paper balls !!!
> 
> ...


I have had this problem with my cat, BUT with alot of work trying to build on our relationship we seem to be getting on really well. My cat used to swipe me and bite me, and send me mixed messages. I've also found that a Feliway diffuser has really helped calm her down. 
She rarely bites now, and I don't want to speak too soon but she is only scratching her own furniture since we moved into our new house, which is a big relief as we have lots of new stuff. This is probably down to the fact that I've bought alot more furniture for her and our new kitten we are getting tomoorrow, and the felway may have played a part in this too.

Does your cat let you pet him/her? How is she then? Mine used to lap it up, then all of sudden bite.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have 2 kittens who are just about used to each other now after 2 weeks together. The oldest Bailey is 18 weeks and the younger one Izzy is 11 weeks now. Bailey is a complete softy but Izzy is quite different in character. Poor Bailey doesn't get a moments peace, she is constantly launching herself at him, biting and clawing and winding him up and he ends up biting her too. She reminds me of one of those flying squirrels when she leaps from the sofa and is always sneaking up and getting ready to pounce at him even when he is fast asleep.

It is quite comical and i tend to leave them to it unless i hear anything that tells me they are hurting each other. She has never done this to me or the kids but it sounds like the same kind of behaviour as your kitten only yours sees your girlfriend as someone to attack while my mine sees another kitten as the subject of attack.

they are friends really as they are sleeping in the cat bed together right now! I know this post doesn't help you out but it does show that it might be normal. i wouldn't like it if my kitten turned her behaviour on us and am lucky she chose poor Bailey instead - he gives as good as he gets if she starts! Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

You say it's when your cuddeling her? Sounds like he's jelous of her. You in his eyes are 'his human' and she's cuddeling you and thats not acceptable in his eyes. However how to combat this behavior is a hard one. If you see him go to attack her remove him from the room and hopefully he will get the idea after you have removed him after every atempt. I'm no expert but that does sound like what it is to me. As for biting and 'attacking' most cats will do it out of play. But some do do it for reason that I have stated above.

Edit: If he is biting you both he probably thinks your playing with him. As with any animal finding the cause of their behavior is the start and then you can work out a stratagy to stop it. If you can't then I'd try a behaviorist (acredited one though!).


----------



## silvercat (Sep 19, 2010)

Reading all the replies, sounds like your beloved wee puss is full of beans and a lively spirit. Regardless of the domestic environment and all the human traits of trying to tame and train cats, they will always have a dormant wild spirit in their heart. Ideally you need to have him neutered and definitely allow him outside as soon as he is old enough. Hopefully you have a 'gardenous' area around your house for him to roam and enjoy. Keep an eye on him for the first few episodes outside and keep calling him, so he knows where safe-home is. He will eventually settle into this and when he does come in will probably feed and go to sleep, leaving you and your girlfriend to do your thing in peace.
Consider a cat flap and he can come & go at will.
(Dog leads are for dogs)
Cheers,
silvercat.


----------

